# How to get the "green taste" out of ethanol extractions



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 28, 2012)

I have read this a few time and I dunno if it is true.  Will soaking dried bud in water before doing a grain alcohol extraction, soak the chlorophyll out of it?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 28, 2012)

Please dont be killin yurself friend , stay and play safe

BWD


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jul 28, 2012)

I would think that might make it worse, soaking it in water would dilute the ethanol when you went to extract imo unless it just got out the majority of chlorophyll; even then some of the trichs would be lost in the water soak when they fall off and sink to the bottom..

 I've read that using charcoal will pull the wax out of the extraction and clean out the solution maybe that would get the chlorophyll out as well? I'm not sure if the charcoal will help unless its in acetone.. 

I've always had an idea of trying makin bubble hash then doing an alcohol wash to make the oil since its all the trichs and very little plant matter.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes you can remove part of the  chlorophyll from your buds. I think there a thread about cold water curing your mj. I look for it. I ', :stoned: and can't remember the thread name but I have don't it before and it don't mess with the thc.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 28, 2012)

Here is a way I have copied from RUI along while ago on the water cure. 

This is a basic guide of How to Water Cure, it is generally step-by-step and will hopefully be helpful to anyone wanting to try this.



Note: In this guide I will be using a jar to do the water cure as I'm only curing a small amount. 

Step 1: Get a jar (or larger tub, such as a chilly bin or bucket, for larger quantities) and fill it with water.

Step 2: (Note: this may not apply if you're not using a jar with a screw on lid) Puncture some holes in the lid, these will later be used to easily drain the water when you want to change it.


Step 3: Select the plant(s) you want to water cure.


Step 4: Remove the parts of the plant you want to water cure, and give them a quick trim up, removing the large fan leaves and trimming away as many or few of the trim leaves as you desire.
I've only done a very light trim here as the trim leaves have plenty of trichs on them.


Step 5: Get the buds you want to water cure and submerge them in the water.


Step 6: Leave what ever you're water curing in uncovered so any chemicals and other nasties can evaporate. In larger containers, it may be necessary to weigh the bud down with a steel mesh or something similar because the bud will float for the first few days it's in the water. Store in a cool, dark place. Every 24 hours (every 12 hours if you really want) drain the water completely and replace with fresh water simply by pouring the fresh water into the jar. (I didn't pH my water because it's pH 7.0 out of the tap, but you may wish to pH it if your water's pH is a bit out of whack).

Step 7: Draining the water! To drain the water, simply screw the lid on to the jar, tilt over a bucket or sink, and watch the water drain!


Step 8: After this process of draining and replacing the water every 24 hours has been done for 7 days, it's time to dry that bud!
Simply hang the bud on a wire or something similar, just dry it like you would if you were doing a regular air dry, preferably with a fan blowing on or around it.
It should dry in 24-48 hours, believe it or not, pretty quick considering the bud is sopping wet when you hang it. *You may wish to place a towel or newspaper under the buds while they dry as they will drip a fair bit of water onto what ever is under them.

Step 9: *Fire It Up*


----------



## Graywolf (Jul 29, 2012)

Unless you filter the water, you will lose some trichomes during the water cure.  Those of ya'll who handle their bud over a harvest box, can attest to how much falls off just handling the material.  

I prefer to use a frozen quick wash technique, so as to not pick up the chlorophyll in the first place.

PS:  Check my QWET thread for pictures.  I tried to load one here, but it didn't work for some reason,


----------

